

[Law] to require Brazilians to [use real name and SSN-like] to post [in the web] - vonuebelgarten
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Folhardigital.uol.com.br%2Fnoticia%2Fdeputado-quer-obrigar-brasileiros-a-informar-o-cpf-para-postar-em-redes-sociais%2F50148&edit-text=&act=url

======
vonuebelgarten
I changed the title to give some context to international headers and stay
within the 80 character limit, I hope it stills within the spirit of the rule
concerning editorial changes. A literal translation would be "Representative
to require Brazilians to give CPF to post in social networks", but the text
makes clear the proposed law will affect any website and, in Brazil, CPF is
something alike a SSN originally used for taxes but now required for a lot of
things, including financial operations, boarding a plane (sometimes even an
interstate bus!), opening bank accounts, getting a job, going to school, etc.

The Google-translation is pretty good for an machine translation, but follows
a few fixes:

\---

Representative to require Brazilians to give CPF to post in social networks

The House of Representatives will discuss a bill that seeks to end anonymity
on the Brazilian Internet.

Authored by Congressman Silvio Costa, from the Social Christian Party from
Pernambuco, PL 1879/2015 wants to change the Internet Civil Mark to include an
obligation to store the full name and CPF number of Internet users who want to
publish something on the network.

Any site that allows exposure of ideas would have to store this information of
its users. The obligation would be set by adding a paragraph to the Civil Mark
as it would read: "Internet application provider, as defined in the head,
which allows posting of public information by third parties, as in blog
comments, forum posts, status updates on social networks, or any other method
to insert information in the Internet, shall keep, in addition, records of
these users including at least their full name and their Natural Person Record
number (CPF)."

For the deputy Silvio Costa, "this simple requirement will certainly curb the
attitudes of those who cowardly hide behind anonymity to disseminate criminal
messages in the network. Also," he continues, "individuals who insist in this
type of conduct will be more easily identified and properly prosecuted."

The project is still in the House for analysis from commissions of Science and
Technology, Communication and Informatics, and Constitution and Justice and
Citizenship.

~~~
stephengillie
> _For the deputy Silvio Costa, "this simple requirement will certainly curb
> the attitudes of those who cowardly hide behind anonymity to disseminate
> criminal messages in the network. ["]_

And also those who hide behind anonymity to disseminate legal, even helpful
messages across the network. Having an online alias allows many shy,
repressed, abused, and frightened individuals the opportunity to chat,
interact, and discourse about their lives without fear this information will
be used against them.

> _[ "]Also," he continues, "individuals who insist in this type of conduct
> will be more easily identified and properly prosecuted."_

More of the "If you've got nothing to hide, then you've got nothing to worry
about" attitude. This suspicion is so hostile to normal traffic that its
chilling effect is undeniable. It's very sad to see.

~~~
vonuebelgarten
> More of the "If you've got nothing to hide, then you've got nothing to worry
> about" attitude. This suspicion is so hostile to normal traffic that its
> chilling effect is undeniable. It's very sad to see.

It's worse -- these CPF numbers have nothing special but a simple checksum at
the end. It is trivial to generate them and, if we get a used one, check the
actual owner from our IRS website.

So we can assume everyone with bad intentions will simply use one from anyone
else and the law will have no effect on criminals __but __will terrorize
people who need /want to keep their PII private. Also, I suppose everyone will
infringe that law at some level, opening the door to selective prosecution of
"undesirables" or someone opposing the powers that be.

~~~
stephengillie
So there's no requirement that the ISP verify you're using your own CPF?
That's a hole in the system which is worthy of ridicule.

------
baseballmerpeak
Heavy on the order and light on the progress

